# Flip-flop paint... in a spray bomb?!?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Have you all seen this?

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...hift-spray/_/N-25gw?itemIdentifier=69497_0_0_

Sure it's kinda pricey for a can of paint, but I always thought this stuff cost way more than that...

--rick


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

What custom do we see in your future? Anywho I did not see a price


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ctsvowner said:


> What custom do we see in your future? Anywho I did not see a price


 
It's $23.99 a can. Add to cart to check prices


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What kind of car would you paint with this paint?

Mako? Barracuda? Stingray?

Marlin?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Has any one used the Testors blue clear flip flop or the purple clear flip flop? I just noticed these the other day at the hobby shop, I didn't even know they exsisted. Are they new or did my LHS finally get some different stuff in?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ya know it's funny, i never thought about that. sure, i thought flip-flop paint was cool when it came out... it was available on a couple different Mustangs from the factory in the last 10 or 15 years. but i don't know that i'd really WANT to do a custom with it...

most of what i do is supposed to look like '60s and '70s stuff. this doesn't really fit into that picture.

hmmm...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I liked that glow in the dark paint they came out with a few years ago.

Glow in the dark cars would be cool...


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

That's cool. I am gonna try some of that. Hopefully it's plastic compatible!


----------

